# Heilstätte S.



## aphonopelma1313 (Nov 28, 2013)

A huge old sanatorium. Not that much vadalism and not enough decay:

1



Chapelle... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

2



Light... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

3



Follow... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

4



Floor... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

5



Staircase... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

6



Lines... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

7



Darkness... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr


----------



## Nikokas (Nov 28, 2013)

Amazing "little" Place 
Awesome pics!!!


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 29, 2013)

I don't know how you keep pulling these out the bag! 
Awesome photos as always, cheers for sharing!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Nov 29, 2013)

What a fab building!
Great set of pics too!
Thanks..


----------



## UEP-Wales (Nov 29, 2013)

Awesome looking place! Cheers


----------



## perjury saint (Nov 29, 2013)

*Bang on that is!! *


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 29, 2013)

Another ace cracker from you, love the staircase it was brill.


----------



## King Al (Nov 29, 2013)

Great as always aphonopelma! Super pics


----------



## Catmandoo (Nov 30, 2013)

You must be alien or something?! Your pics and finds are from another world..... 
Good to see fresh reports that have never been seen.


----------



## muppix (Dec 1, 2013)

That place is a crazy mix of old and new, isn't it? Nice to see it hasn't been too badly trashed lately, not many locations are as fortunate ...


----------



## TeeJF (Dec 2, 2013)

Awww man! We tried to get in this place but it was sealed up so tight... :-(


----------



## aphonopelma1313 (Dec 5, 2013)

We get in the easy way. Yes, it's a mix of an old and a never building... Thx for commenting.


----------



## TeeJF (Dec 6, 2013)

Actually... it wasn't this place after all!!! It was Hohenlychen, and the two have near identical main buildings now I see your photos!


----------

